# R1 itb on a aba



## theGo (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok guys and gals i have a set of yamaha r 1 throttle bodies i want to give a go. The car is a 1979 rabbit with a aba obd1 (turbo dave harness running mk1 fuse box and cluster). I know nothing about megasquirt (or any other stand alone). I know that the stock ecu needs a maf and o2 to run. So what are my options for an ecu?









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Big issue with a stock ecu is the maf. If you make a plenum for it, it can work. 

For standalone there are lots of options but some are supported better than others.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Can you post up some more pictures of the throttle bodies... By all outward appearances they look like a set of carbs... I see diaphragm caps and a choke slider, and yet that looks like a fuel rail too...


----------

